# Here it comes!



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

This weeks forecast looks great! I'll bet theres a phildo out there with sweaty palms and a lack of sleep!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

with a husky near by, chasing rocks in the river, have no fear, phiold is there...... LOL


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Thank God!! Maybe ppl will stop crying now....Oh wait, they'll be whining about it being high and muddy now


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Haters. Second off I second SUAF response. The rivers just got out of being prime and boo
, it's all about how we need rain, uhh hello
I'd say it's been a pretty dam wet fall already. Bring on the mud.


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

As long as im on The water anywhere!!! With a Rod in my Hand!! Its a Great Day!! Bring me Rain Bring me sun Its Better then Working, and listening to the women!!!


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

ChromeBone said:


> As long as im on The water anywhere!!! With a Rod in my Hand!! Its a Great Day!! Bring me Rain Bring me sun Its Better then Working, and listening to the women!!!


I second that! AMEN!


----------



## randallbob (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm a little new to some of the lingo... What is a phiold?


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

it always has to come at the wrong time, im off tomorrow, and its not looking to promising, o well....


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Steelhead Fever said:


> it always has to come at the wrong time, im off tomorrow, and its not looking to promising, o well....


There will be fishable water somewhere : )

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Your going to be dissapointed ..lol.. That storm's not big enough!


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

http://afws.erh.noaa.gov/afws/county.php?wfo=cle&state=39&county=007

http://afws.erh.noaa.gov/afws/county.php?wfo=cle&state=39&county=035


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

HEY Guys!!! Im guna drive up sat morning to do some beach casting, you think the Water will be to ruff? to fish the surf? Its a 3 hour drive for me so any feedback would be nice!! Since I head out at 3 am.


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

steelheader007 said:


> Your going to be dissapointed ..lol.. That storm's not big enough!


Not big enough??? LOLOLOLO Chagrins at 1500 im satisfied


----------



## hookmeup (Nov 2, 2010)

Surf fishing may be bad up here tomorrow bud.

http://weather.noaa.gov/pub/data/raw/fz/fzus51.kcle.nsh.cle.txt


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

randallbob said:


> I'm a little new to some of the lingo... What is a phiold?


its a phildo spelled wrong....lol


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

Ya! we never made it up there this past weekend! Saw the wind and didnt think it was worth the 3 hour drive. Thanks Hookmeup!!


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

that was the second storm buddy ..lol.. the first one only brought up Connie ..lol..
I like Philoid better!


----------

